# Complete Newbie Budget Around £400-500 for an espresso machine and grinder.



## Paladimathoz (Apr 25, 2020)

Have a friend in the states who says I should be getting a gaggia classic but wasn't sure if they are easily purchased over here have seen a few threads on this forum.

Could do with some help and advice if possible.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

400-500 quid? That's tight. I mean, I did it with 200, but that required picking up a lot of used gear and getting lucky when they worked perfectly when rebuilt.

Gaggia classics are easy to get. If you don't mind used, then good classics come around regularly here at the £150-200 mark, which leaves 300 to get a grinder, which should just stretch to a Eureka Mignon. If you choose to buy a used Classic on ebay or other such sites, then pay a price assuming it's in need of at the very least a full strip down and cleaning, new gaskets and some spares like new shower screen and baskets. Fortunately, Gaggia machines are super-common and parts are readily available.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Paladimathoz said:


> Have a friend in the states who says I should be getting a gaggia classic but wasn't sure if they are easily purchased over here have seen a few threads on this forum.
> 
> Could do with some help and advice if possible.


 That's doable. Also remember the price of extras such as a tamper, milk pitcher, scales, cups etc. By the time you add it all on it can add a fair bit.

I started in a gaggia classic that I got off ebay for £100 (still in use, just modded it a bit!) and a eureka mignon which I think was about £150 or £160 also from ebay.

If you can find similar then that should leave some room in the budget for extras 😊

Others have found some great deals on ex commercial grinders like the mazzer super jolly. For me, they're generally too bulky for a small kitchen and not very pretty, but it's a great grinder.

Completely agree with allikat above - if you buy on here it's more likely to have been taken good care of... EBay has some great deals on it, but best to be prepared to put a bit of work in.

They also pop up on gumtree sometimes too.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Prices for Gaggia Classics seem to have risen a fair bit recently.

Instead of a hundred expect to pay between £150 and £200 for a basic pre 2015 Classic looking at prices on ebay, Gumtree and on here. Although the ones on here are usually better looked after and at least simply modded ie. OPV adjustment and steam wand. This is not always the case though as I know to my cost!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Paladimathoz said:


> Have a friend in the states who says I should be getting a gaggia classic but wasn't sure if they are easily purchased over here have seen a few threads on this forum.
> 
> Could do with some help and advice if possible.


 That was my budget originally too. There seem to be two schools of thought here:

Second hand Gaggia Classic and grinder. Classics are very common here, you won't have a problem finding them second hand. You want an older model though, not the newer ones apparently, check the Gaggia forum for discussion on that. If you got a good price on the Classic you could maybe get a new grinder but don't forget about accessories, you need ~£80 for those maybe - scales, tamper, milk jug, coffee storage jar, water filter, probably a funnel.

Sage Barista Express. Grinder is included with machine. Not the most amazing grinder in the world but as a newbie I've found it makes a lovely coffee once you get to grips with it. It's one of the most popular newbie machines along with the secondhand Gaggia option. Some will say the Gaggia is better, others will say there's not much difference. I got mine on Black Friday for £375 from John Lewis, so I feel like I got an amazing deal. Right now you will struggle to match that, but it's the machine to weigh up in your deliberations. Again, you'll need some accessories.

Personally I didn't want to mess about with secondhand, cleaning, fixing, sorting out modifications, no warranty etc but others have done that and have been very happy.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Used you can do it for approx 250 for a

Sage DTP and an espresso capable handgrinder feld2, feld47 or similar


----------



## Paladimathoz (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks guys really appreciate the early feed back, I did see the Sage Barista machine as an option instead of getting two separate pieces of kit. I'll keep an eye out for sales / listings here.


----------

